# Tony do you.....



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Like the Philippines? or are you lost do you want me to turn round and help you....

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ray, I don't need help, a miracle will suffice :laugh:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We have a problem Tony, I am sat in China waiting for you, what can I get you? anything warm will be flat cold and mouldy by the time you get here, or worse I will be off again and will miss you completely..

Decisions, decisions, decisions!..

What have I to do?..

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> We have a problem Tony, I am sat in China waiting for you, what can I get you? anything warm will be flat cold and mouldy by the time you get here, or worse I will be off again and will miss you completely..
> 
> Decisions, decisions, decisions!..
> 
> ...


You could start by effing off............savour your FIRST win, it's a loonngg race :laugh:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> You could start by effing off............savour your FIRST win, it's a loonngg race :laugh:


:wink2:

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is this some kind of special code or have you both finally lost what marbles you had left?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Is this some kind of special code or have you both finally lost what marbles you had left?


Great minds think alike so they say, I read these posts a few times and thought I must have missed something in another thread that everyone else had seen.

Yer, was up with you two crazy people :frown2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Great minds think alike so they say, I read these posts a few times and thought I must have missed something in another thread that everyone else had seen.
> 
> Yer, was up with you two crazy people :frown2:


http://www.virtualregatta.com

Join, we could do with someone to laugh at.:wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GEMMY said:


> http://www.virtualregatta.com
> 
> Join, we could do with someone to laugh at.:wink2:


Dinchore Mother teach you no manners, you larf wiv not at 

Anyway up, how long you bin a sailor?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Dinchore Mother teach you no manners, you larf wiv not at
> 
> Anyway up, how long you bin a sailor?


We have both already sailed round the world:wink2:.

On the last one Tony went off on one of his trips so I sailed his boat as well as mine, he gave me his passcode.. I am so honest his boat was winning mine and I was sailing the bloody thing..

It's all in real time exactly the same as the actual round the world race, and you get the exact same weather as the real boats are experiencing, it takes months to complete the whole race.. The leg we have or should I say "I" have just done from Australia to China was 4145.5 nautical miles and it took me 19 days 9hrs and 27 mins to complete.. Tony is going round in circles somewhere in the South China Sea..> .

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> We have both already sailed round the world:wink2:.
> 
> . Tony is going round in circles somewhere in the South China Sea..> .
> 
> ray.


Not strictly true,:wink2: I just have had bad luck, getting up late in a morning, forgetting that I had a boat, y'now the usual bad luck, won't happen on the next leg :laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rayrecrok said:


> We have both already sailed round the world:wink2:.
> 
> On the last one Tony went off on one of his trips so I sailed his boat as well as mine, he gave me his passcode.. I am so honest his boat was winning mine and I was sailing the bloody thing..
> 
> ...


Oh I see, your playing boys games. I had a holiday on the Norfolk broads once, I even steered the ship :grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Oh I see, your playing boys games. I had a holiday on the Norfolk broads once, I even steered the ship :grin2:


Before sailing round the world, I rowed a boat at the local park when I was 11


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cool. Think ive played it before or summut similar years ago. Is there a power boat option as we have no chance of catching you up now?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Cool. Think ive played it before or summut similar years ago. Is there a power boat option as we have no chance of catching you up now?


I'll start it at the same time as you if you fancy a larf Bazza...?

I haven't looked how to do it but it cant be that hard can it?

Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> I'll start it at the same time as you if you fancy a larf Bazza...?
> 
> I haven't looked how to do it but it cant be that hard can it?
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Not for intellectuals like you and Barry, course its not hard, its only Gemmy who gets lost :grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Cool. Think ive played it before or summut similar years ago. Is there a power boat option as we have no chance of catching you up now?


Ray has an outboard fitted to his boat on this race :wink2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone joining the next leg, Ray and I need your usernames and passwords.:grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I've just been having a read of it and it seems blutty complicated tbh...

I think I'll have a read when I haven't had any beer to drink:wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

On the first race we did we had a MHF's team, we raced each other, there is no chance of winning the big race with folk from all over the world, in fact many thousands doing it, and the ones who win usually chuck a load of money on buying sails and different stuff to go faster.. We had the standard free set up when we raced each other, what the main race was doing didn't matter, but it was competitive among MHF's team, you can see the different members positions when it's set up.

Have a go for the next leg, it's free.

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

GMJ said:


> I've just been having a read of it and it seems blutty complicated tbh...
> 
> I think I'll have a read when I haven't had any beer to drink:wink2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


It's so easy, if Ray can do it, it must be.:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You have a lot of time to waste obviously. I could do with a window cleaner


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

All the thrills without the Mal de mer... You might get Pig Sick like Tony with eating humble pie..

Just sayin.

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> All the thrills without the Mal de mer... You might get Pig Sick like Tony with eating humble pie..
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> ray.


Nah! just a born bad loser :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ill have a look at it tomorrow. I already waste too much time apparently.

Maybe we should have a real one, round Ullswater in Lasers or something.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Ill have a look at it tomorrow. I already waste too much time apparently.
> 
> Maybe we should have a real one, round Ullswater in Lasers or something.


Nah! we are too busy sailing round the world..:wink2:

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Ill have a look at it tomorrow. I already waste too much time apparently.
> 
> Maybe we should have a real one, round Ullswater in Lasers or something.


Can I have a virtual one, where I press a button and change sails, without getting out of my "lazyboy" :wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A few years ago (actually a lot of years ago) I had a go in a sailing simulator at the Earls Court Boat Show. I wonder if they ever evolved. It was pretty high tech even then.

Im not sure I could even get in a Laser now, let alone move in one.  I split the deck on a Topper once in the Greek Islands. Must have been about knackered but on a close hauled reach the deck literally started to fall apart and pull away from the hull.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

barryd said:


> I split the deck on a Topper once in the Greek Islands.


So it's not just cars n motorhomes then? ;-)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> So it's not just cars n motorhomes then? ;-)


Nope. If you want something properly thrash / stress testing. Give it to me.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Are you ready Ray?
The next race stars in 2 days, I've already fitted a pair of Yamaha 650hp outboards, so I'm ready for you this time.:grin2:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I go to Cyprus this Sat for a week SOOO! you might not need the outboards.:frown2:

ray.


----------

